# xbox 360 in dubai



## chrislake13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok guys, so I wanna get my brother an xbox 360 this christmas and wanted to ask: what's the best place in dubai to get one? How much will it be approx?

I'm coming over from the States and I'd get one from here but from what I have heard it's quite problematic especially with the voltage differences and the whole dvd region thing. 

Thanks a lot! 
Chris


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You want us to do your Christmas shopping research for you? 

I suggest you try Sharaf DG (several banches) as their prices are unlikely to be beaten. You may like to contact them yourself to ask the price.

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah or Carrefour, or plug ins


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

You could bring one from the states. Plenty of NTSC games, as much as PAl games here, and I got a 220v AC adapter from some local games shop in the Al Ain Center. No complaints with my US 360 here... even kickin ass on COD4 on XBL


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> You could bring one from the states. Plenty of NTSC games, as much as PAl games here, and I got a 220v AC adapter from some local games shop in the Al Ain Center. No complaints with my US 360 here... even kickin ass on COD4 on XBL




You can go souk naïf its cheaper and you can bargain with them on the price


----------



## chrislake13 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re:*

Sweeeet, you guys rock. Thanks all for the responses!

mazdaRX8 i didnt know lots of NTSC games were available too. But I guess the TV has to be multisystem too (PAL/NTSC), is this the case with most TVs out there?Sorry this mite me a total n00b question but im completely outta touch with all this stuff! 


Thanks.
Chris



mazdaRX8 said:


> You could bring one from the states. Plenty of NTSC games, as much as PAl games here, and I got a 220v AC adapter from some local games shop in the Al Ain Center. No complaints with my US 360 here... even kickin ass on COD4 on XBL


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Great*



mazdaRX8 said:


> You could bring one from the states. Plenty of NTSC games, as much as PAl games here, and I got a 220v AC adapter from some local games shop in the Al Ain Center. No complaints with my US 360 here... even kickin ass on COD4 on XBL


Your dedication wasn't videoed in Dubai. I loved the green grass, green trees, (not dust covered) and most of all the paling fence, loved it:


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

I went to Al Ain today and couldn't find one. I tried the two major stores that had AC adapters too, and no luck.


----------

